
Rupert Murdoch: for whom the net tolls - rms
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/nov/10/rupert-murdoch-charging-for-internet
======
inpoiun
It's nothing to do with Google and search. Murdoch sells a lot of cable TV,
with Cable TV i have to buy packages - if i want the expensive movie package I
have to buy the basic service, then the advanced service then the crappy movie
package before I can buy the premium movie package.

On the net I pay my ISP for basic service and can get anything from the BBC
and Guardian to HN. If Murdoch has his way and abolishes the communist cancer
of net neutrality I will pay for basic network that includes Fox.com then the
advanced package to get HN, then premium package to get Youtube. I suspect
that however much I pay I won't the BBC or Guardian !

~~~
netcan
What is nothing to do with Google & Search?

~~~
inpoiun
Blocking Google from their sites isn't the end point - this is just a step in
a campaign against net neutrality by somebody that owns a lot of cable
companies/ ISPs and content providers.

------
mynameishere
Whole lotta snark there. Murdoch, of course, has properties in a dying
industry and he's got to do what he can. Not sure why that requires so much
sarcasm. If he succeeds, the Guardian will be right there in line to do the
same.

~~~
tarkin2
Or the Guardian et al will happily let non-Murdoch-approved search engines
search their archives, hoping to fill a Newscorp-shaped hole. I guess that
scenario is why Murdoch is trying to attack fair-use.

------
redcap
I'm just surprised at how similar the Guardian article is to the Boing Boing
article ([http://www.boingboing.net/2009/11/08/rupert-murdoch-
vows.htm...](http://www.boingboing.net/2009/11/08/rupert-murdoch-vows.html)).

Admittedly the Guardian article does link to the boing boing one, but both
make reference to the US's $1 trillion activity out of fair use, the US's
proclivity to ignore the UN/WTO, all the money that China makes out of sending
plastic junk to the US, and the supposition that Rupert Murdoch will soon be
Howard Hughes.

~~~
rms
That's because they were both written by Cory Doctorow.

~~~
redcap
Oh well, you win some you lose some.

In that case I'm impressed that Cory took the time to rewrite his boing boing
piece rather than take from it outright.

------
qeorge
From the article:

 _"Rupert has got dealmaker's flu, a bug he acquired when he bought MySpace
and sold the exclusive right to index it to Google."_

Is this a joke? If not, the author seems to grossly misunderstand search
engines.

------
chrischen
It's much harder to grab a share of attention on the internet than with
traditional media. The barrier to entry is none: competition is many.
Murdoch's too traditional, he's going to be owned by the progressive
technologists while he pretends he can use his traditional methods in a new
medium.

The internet shifted the game more towards merit. No merit, good luck getting
people to your site.

